# How to remove adhesive residue from duct tape ?



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I had taped up the hole from a missing side window in my overcab area, using a mixture of masking tape & then covered the whole lot with clear duct tape.

Apparently it worked very well, and I now have new window in place, but cant get the old adhesive removed fropm the bodywork ! White spirit was tried but not very effective.

Is there some special chemical I could use that'll remove the adhesive but won't take the paint with it ?

Thanks.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

duplicated post due to slow loading of website.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

WD40 see link..

http://www.wd40.co.uk/uses-tips/uses-tips-home/find-a-use.aspx?c=&s=duct tape


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

WD40 you will be amazed at what it can do ( I think some one else said that)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

white spirit worked for me


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmm. I'll give WD40 a try !

The guy who fitted the windows said he had tried white spirit but it was having no effect.

Thanks folks.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Nail varnish remover?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Solvent*

Thinners might be a bit harsh?
Try Adhesive remover (The stuff Sign Writers use on Vans).

Then Light cutting polish and some wax or whatever you normally finish the van with.

Yo can get smaller bottles of this!

TM


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I have a can of spray gel at home which came from either Halfords or Homebase, it is specially formulated to remove adhesive residue - you spray it on, leave for 5-10 mins and remove with an old rag or kitchen paper. It has worked very well for me with different residues.

NB I would not recommend nail varnish remover as this is generally acetone based and will dissolve many plastics and paints.

PS just G**gled and found it:

http://reviews.homebase.co.uk/1494-en_gb/869416/reviews.htm


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, more stuff to try Thanks again folks.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The magic chemical for remving glue residue is .......... Petrol!
Really, it works on most adhesives but do be careful with the ventillation and the *** ends!!!

Patrick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> Nail varnish remover?


And tht may take your paint off

DAve p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Lakeland used to sell sticky stuff remover, don’t know if they still do though. That gets all sorts of sticky off things.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

X 3 for WD-40, the only problem is that it does leave an oily residue.

Petrol is fine, Paraffin is fine, White Spirit is what I use a lot.

Methylated Spirits won't work as it is alcohol-based.

Anything stronger is likely to affect the paint, especially Acetones or flash thinners and the like.

Patience is your friend, use WD-40 or White Spirit, allow it time to soften the adhesive, don't go at it hard and take your time.

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > Nail varnish remover?
> ...


It seems thats a bad idea then!

But I have used it gently and sparingly, and waxed the paint afterwards, and two or so years later you still can't tell where the spot was.

But I'll use WD in the future


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In the absence of anything else I have used petrol lighter fluid and nail varnish remover without ill effects. Always did an out of the way test patch first though, Alan.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Good old petrol!

I was unsure when someone suggested it to remove the decals on the side of my van but it works great, then just use a bit of polish over the top after you have finished.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I can confirm Petrol is the solution.

I used a load of WD40 and it did nothing. A cloth well-soaked in petrol is just the job.


Thanks again for all the suggestions. 
I tried WD40 first because I had some, and when that didnt work, I had some petrol handy, so tred that and voila.


----------

